# Granite interface photoshop tutorial



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

For those of you that want to make grubby frames for your mini photos. Here's a very quick tutorial on how I make my granite effect interfaces :victory:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks for the info Durinthiam


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

You're welcome :drinks:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

i can't +rep you for this yet as i havn't spread it around enough :wink:

BTW,i thought abergavenny was in wales?:grin:


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

juddski said:


> i can't +rep you for this yet as i havn't spread it around enough :wink:
> 
> BTW,i thought abergavenny was in wales?:grin:


I spend alot of time in both Aber and Horrorford :biggrin: I work and live in Aber but drink alot in Hereford (where I was mainly brought up)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I am having trouble with this one Durinthiam, I have got as far as the step where you create a third layer and ctrl+click it, to add noise, but I think I am doing it wrong. Which layer do I apply the noise to and how do I change the layer style? At the moment I am applying the noise to the white layer, but I now have this layer with layer 2 (the 3 marqueed bits) over the top of the first layer, and can't find how to do the layer style bit.

Any idea what I am doing wrong? Just so you know, that I am not at all proficient with photoshop so I may have done things wrong on the earlier steps that you would think even a trained monkey would know how to do! 

Hmm, I have re-done those steps and now have just the white layer, but still can't find the layer style bit!  Perhaps I had better wait for help!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey nice tutorial! i changed a few little things here and there, and added a few of my own marks in it, but otherwise the tutorial is great mate! :laugh:

heres mine









+rep


----------

